# Catch Can Is Here!! (Pic)



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

Finally got my Red Anodized Catch Can , Looks really nice.
THey come in Alum, Black, Clear, Blue and Red. Not bad for $99.


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

*Catch Can*

OK...I give up. Where did you get it?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

JMM said:


> OK...I give up. Where did you get it?


Here you go, they are sponsors for our sister site Corvette Forum,

Norris Motorsports
Next Level Performance
1010 Bunnell Road
Suite 1106-8
Altamonte Springs, FL 32714
407-616-2518


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank You...


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry , I was half asleep when i posted. He is right , I got it from Mike Norris.
It is now installed. allthough, I did have a slight problem, where it is to mount on the front of the passengers side head, it was hitting the engine cover.
but no biggie. went to the hardware store , got a brass 1 inch long bushing, to use as a spacer, a 2 inch long stainless M10 1.5 degree thread bolt. a couple of stainless metric washers and a stainless metric lockwasher.
Picked up another 1 foot of 3/8 inch pvc hose at O' Reilly for $1.25 , and was in business.
Instead of splicing the existing hose on the engine and using the supplied brass barb connectors, I used supplied hose and the one i bought , mostly for looks. no splicing that way. used the brass bushing and longer bolt and washers to extend bracket out where everything cleared beautiful. Few extra bucks and it is a nice looking job. The catchcan is very nicely made with filter inside top.

best way is to call mike for one


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I know it is a dumb question, but here it goes. What is it used for? The local track says I may need a catch can, but for what they didn't tell me.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

it catches blowby oil , usually from pvc before it goes into your intake and mixes with your air , fuel mixture into your throttlebody. usually vapors, mist and little droplets and puts it in the catchcan until you empty it. check it about once a week usually.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks great!


----------

